# ProtoBoard Documents?



## reubenreub (Apr 19, 2019)

Been building tons of PCB based projects and decided it's time to try out breadboarding and experimenting with circuits. This ProtoBoard seems perfect but I can't seem to find the BOM or build documents for it. Also, any recommendations on some of the hardware pieces would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## gwilkers (Jun 24, 2019)

I also would like to know more about the protoboard. I am unclear on what is included.


----------



## Robert (Jun 24, 2019)

There are two options.

*PCB only -* Exactly how it sounds, just the base PCB

*Complete Kit - *Everything you need to assemble the ProtoBoard (no jumper wires or prototyping components are included)

1 - Base PCB
2 - Breakboards
1 - LD1117S33 (3.3V Regulator)
1 - LD1117S50 (5V Regulator)
1 - TC1044SCPA

3 - 1N5817
1 - 1N4001
2 - 10K Resistors (1/4W)

1 - 100nF

7 - 10uF (25V)
1 - 100uF (25V)
1 - 47uF (25V)

1 - Resettable Poly Fuse RUEF185 (1.85A hold / 3.7A trip)
1 - 8-pin DIP IC socket

1  - 40-pin Male Double Pin Header
1 - 18-pin Male Single Pin Header
6  - EK500A screw lugs (3 pin, 45 degree)
2  - 1/4" Enclosed stereo jack (PCB mount)
1 - 2.1mm DC Jack (Barrel type)
2 - DPDT Toggle (On/On)
1 - Red Toggle Switch Cap
1 - White Toggle Switch Cap


----------



## gwilkers (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you.
Would I use this with a standard 9v supply that I use for testing pedals? No bench supply yet.

Gabe


----------



## Robert (Jun 25, 2019)

Yep, you can use a normal 9V pedal power supply. 

One part was missing from the list, TC1044SCPA charge pump.


----------



## Ralfg (Jul 13, 2019)

I just got my complete Protoboard kit recently and was wondering if there are any suggestions on what connectors to use for the headers?


----------



## MR909 (Oct 1, 2019)

Ralfg said:


> I just got my complete Protoboard kit recently and was wondering if there are any suggestions on what connectors to use for the headers?


Me too.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 1, 2019)

That is so cool!  Never noticed it before.


----------



## Gm76 (Mar 6, 2020)

I was also wondering if any build documents have been made available.  The parts list above is helpful.  Regarding the 
3.3V and 5V regulators, I notice there are no through holes on the board - are they soldered directly to the surface of the board?  If so, any special advice for doing that right?  
Thanks.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 7, 2020)

I had not noticed this product either.  Nicely laid out.


----------



## Caedarn (Mar 7, 2020)

Gm76 said:


> I was also wondering if any build documents have been made available. The parts list above is helpful. Regarding the
> 3.3V and 5V regulators, I notice there are no through holes on the board - are they soldered directly to the surface of the board? If so, any special advice for doing that right?
> Thanks.


Yes, they are SMD components.  I've found some good videos on YouTube about hand soldering SMD that might be helpful.


----------



## Gm76 (Mar 7, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Nov 8, 2020)

Is this good thing to get to start out breadboarding? Does it come with any instructions? I’ve built a bunch of pedalpcb pedals, but fancy tinkering with component values and circuits to try different things.  Does anyone know if there are any tutorial videos for this board?  Many thanks.


----------

